# self-powered sanding devices



## d.frana (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting one of the self-powered sanding devices such as the sorby sandmaster or the skilton sander. What are your opinions on them? I mostly turn small to medium sized boxes and bowls. How do they compare to the drill-driven method?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't think they compare at all. I made one. For my hand mirrors they don't work well at all. The slower middle area of the mirror just doesn't turn it affectively. I can sand faster by hand. On bowls is does better but I don't think it begins to match my drill. I just use a Dewalt $60 drill. I burned up several skill and off brand cheapies that were in the $30 to $40 range. They just don't hold up. I've been using this one for 6 years. I do have to use 2 hands, it's not a one hand holder like the angled drills but then it cost less than half and I feel I have much better control with 2 hands anyway.


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

*enertia or random elliptical sanders*

With these sort of sanders you need speed and they are not suited to every application. I do mainly bowls and have found them very handy.In fact I have 4-5 of them right down to the smallest with a 1" head for sanding inside small HF bowls. Having seen Johns mirrors I not surprised they dont work effectively for him.

But as I said you need speed to drive them effectively, I typically sand around 800-1200 rpm on my bowls etc.This gives the driving power required to sand effectively. 

Theres a few tricks to getting the best out of them, one is to cut your paper an 1/8 to 1/4wider than the sanding pad. This protects the velcro pad from the feathering effect as you work across your job.

Ok you will get heat build up, but I rarely have enought heat to split or crack the bowl as yet and internally I often use compressed air to blow out the dust and cool at the same time.If I place the shop vac in the right place it darn near gets all the dust as it comes out.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I have one of those sander and haven't used it in a long time. Even a shallow bowl is almost impossible to use on the inside center.
I use a 90* attachment with a standard drill. So far no harm to the drills, I _assume _low price drills give up easily due to the side pressure on the bearing (instead of straight in while drilling).


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Glad someone asked about Sorby Sand Master. I have been looking at them going back and forth over getting one or Hook & Loop pads similar to this one:
http://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/fp50200/

Of course confused also have Sponge pads too.
http://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/fr71002/

Sand Master, Hook & Loop and Sponge pads on same page. Scalloped Discs on previous page in catalog have 60 to 400 grit in either 10 or 50 packs. 

Already have electric drill so leaning toward anything with hook & loop set up. Has to beat my well worn 105mm canister felt pads with sandpaper wrapped around them.


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

> I use a 90* attachment with a standard drill. So far no harm to the drills, I _assume _low price drills give up easily due to the side pressure on the bearing (instead of straight in while drilling


I bought an el cheapo pistol drill for less that $20 thinking the same and the darn thing wont die :icon_smile:. The bearings are sloppy and it just keeps going, 4 years now. 
As you have noticed that the centre of a bowl can be an issue. Its here I use my power drill. But for else where the enertia sander works well for me, especially of larger diameter bowls.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

This is the type attachment I use for a standard drill
http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/ProductDetails.aspx?SKU=2118073
Just my opinion, I would go with hook & loop instead of PSA. For me, it can be difficult to remove a PSA disc and keep it clean to reuse. With hook & loop it is not a problem.
For my pads and disc I go to Vinces. http://vinceswoodnwonders.com/store/
I use the 2 3/8 Blue Flex Disc but others are available. At 25 for $4 they are a good value. He also carries "starter kits".


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I guess this thread killed my desire to buy one those things. I also have been using a drill with a hook and loop adapter. Oh and the green sandpaper from woodcraft. Stay away from the woodcraft brand of paper for those sanding pads.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I use these pads from CraftsuppliesUSA http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...ntice_Disc_Holder___artisan_disc_holders?Args=
and I get the scalloped edge discs from Klingspor
http://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/kd54100/

I like the scalloped edge and they seem to be very good quality paper.


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

I bought this at harbor freight a while back and it works great for the center of the bowl and of course the rest of it also. http://www.harborfreight.com/air-angle-sander-93629.html
I turn down the air and go to town. I use Cera-Max discs from here
http://vinceswoodnwonders.com/store/. Great product.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

I bought the same sander from Harbor Freight works great.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for link to VincesWoodNWonders!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

One of the best things I've done regarding sanding turnings is to buy a sanding mandrel for each grit. It doesn't wear out the velcro and since my drill has a keyless chuck changing the grits (mandrel) is very fast. 
I love the mandrels from Vince's woodnwonders as well as his blue discs. I clean them with one of the crepe rubber cleaners and they last much longer than any other discs I've used. 
I have heard the reason that drills don't last for sanding is they weren't designed for continuous use. don't know if that true but I've read it several times.


----------

